# Weihenstephaner Kristall



## quincy (13/12/05)

OK, I'm a bit of a beer tart. I will drink most beers without turning up my nose. Geez i even drink tooheys new on tap each Friday arvo at the local h34r: 

So, I was at Dan Murphy's and lashed out and bought a 500ml bottle of the above wheat beer. 
What a great beer  
I wouldn't consider myself a real good judge but this beer was very drinkable. 
The banana/cloves from the yeast was definitely there but not overpowering. 
A real good summer quaffer. 
I am now on a mission to find an AG recipe.
As I am not a big wheat man (until maybe now), I would be interested to hear your learnered opinoins  

Cheers


----------



## Bilph (14/12/05)

I think I know how you feel.
I never liked wheats much until I tried a few of the Dunkelweizens and got the hankering to brewing my own.
My suggestion is to base it around Wyeast 3068, 50-70% wheat malt and play to your heart's content.
3068 is a spectacular yeast with loads of character while still being very forgiving - to a point!!!
My faves tend toward 60% wheat, 30% Munich and the balance of Melanoidin, CaraAroma and Carafa.
Get rid of the big malts and sub Pils and light German Crystals if you want a Kristall equivalent, but I've never gone far down that route. But you also have to try the Hefe's and the Dunkel's.
I find that every 3068 brew is subtly different but still well balanced so long as I stick within sensible parameters.
I'm boring with hops however. Limited hops, strictly noble.
Get the yeast and play, play, play.
Mmmmmmm.


----------



## Weizguy (14/12/05)

quincy,

You'd prob be even happier if U tasted a hefeweizen, as the filtration process (to produce the Kristall) seems to remove some of the flavour/ yeasty elements.

The W3068 is the Weihenstephan yeast, that's a good start.

Do you plan on making an ag beer or an extract version. I can give U the recipe for my extract weizen, if you're interested.

As Bilph sez, the flavour can vary, but I have produced a beer that has reminded me of Schofferhofer and one that has tasted like Franziskaner, from the same recipe and different yeast conditions (pitching quantity/ temp etc).

PM me, or I'm happy to post here. V. simple recipe and can be consumed soon afterward (10 day wonder, hahaha).

Seth out


----------



## quincy (14/12/05)

Seth

My next brew will be my first AG. A simple APA.
After the Kristall last night, I immediately decided that a wheat should be next on the list.  
I'd be happy with an extract recipe for now and perhaps use that as a base to formulate an AG version later on.

Cheers


----------



## jagerbrau (14/12/05)

got to love the wheet, love the wheat bocks around the place, the one by schieder weisse is my fav.


----------



## tangent (14/12/05)

i did a belgian wit inspired crazy brew as my 3rd AG,
my Belgian Rose Turpentine
i really cocked up my calculations (the only time i tried to brew with a computer ) <_< 
i used 7.2kg of grain + fruit and sugar
and have about 16L in cc :blink: 
it fermented white (great!), well, pink after the fruit in secondary (bummer),
but my lagering to clear it up a bit has stripped it to a crystal (double bummer)
but oily, whoa, like bloody liqueur or something. I dunno if i should brew a simple wheat beer to mix with it or dilute it with water or what!?

i was thinking of having a few pints of it on Xmas day but now i'm not sure what the hell to do with it.


----------



## Jim - Perth (14/12/05)

I 100% agree with you Quincy. It is a great beer & it has the added bonus of very usable bottles for home brew.
Jim.


----------



## cubbie (14/12/05)

I did this recently. partial mash hefe weizen

3kg Coopers LME Wheat
0.5kg Wheat Malt
0.5kg Vienna Malt
0.25kg TF Crystal wheat

24g Tettnanger 3.9% 45min Boil
10g Saaz 3-4% 10min boil

Irish Moss

Wyeast 3068

60min mash at 65-69c

Batch sparge 15min at 75c strike.

Boil 60min


It was darker than what i wanted and quite strong on the bubblegum notes, but very drinkable.


----------



## Weizguy (15/12/05)

G'day all,

my simple Weizen recipe, which I may have posted previously, goes like this:

1 kg light DME (I use Muntons)
1.5 kg wheat DME (Muntons, again)

28 g Saaz hops (plugs @ 4 % AA).

This is a quick (yet nice) recipe that I (regularly) do in a 15 litre boiler on stovetop. Good for those times when U have only a couple of hours to put a brew together.

Bring 7 litres (minimum) water to the boil. Remove from heat and add hops + light DME. You can optionally add the hops earlier as FWH, which I often do.
Dissolve DME and add back to heat.
Boil 60 min.
Cool the wort.
Add to fermentor and top up to 23 litres and pitch your W3068 (or whatever yeast U choose).
Ferment at your desired temp. The beer I made for the NSW comp (2nd prize wheat) was fermented at room temp in Winter (~ 16C).

* Other options include 10g Tettnang for the last 10 min of the boil...mmmm, tasty

Seth out


----------

